# Dringende Frage ----Fischlaich?????



## dtbc15 (20. März 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

wie ihr bestimmt sieht, ich bin neu hier und hab ein Problem/Frage zu "etwas"^^ in meinem Teich, ich hab heute morgen die entdeckung gemacht und meines erachtens Laich gefunden,...leider weiss ich jetzt nicht ob das Goldfischlaich, Froschlaich,....ist....

Noch zur info: Mein Teich ist ca. 4m lang, 2m breit und an der tiefstenstelle 1m tief
                   Es haben diesen winter 5 von 7 Goldfischen überlebt
                  Einen Frosch oder ähnliches hab ich bis jetzt noch nicht  nich in meinem Teich entdeckt

Ich hab euch mal zwei Fotos hinzugefügt hoffentlich findet sich einer der mir weiter helfen kann....

Jetzt schon mal vielen dank im Voraus für eure Hilfe

Liebe Grüsse  dtbc15


----------



## Christine (20. März 2011)

*AW: Dringende Frage ----Fischlaich?????*

Hallo,

und herzlich Willkommen. Und herzlichen Glückwunsch - Du hast bald kleine __ Frösche!


----------



## dtbc15 (20. März 2011)

*AW: Dringende Frage ----Fischlaich?????*

ohh das ging aber schnell hier...danke für deine Antwort,.....

hätte mich aber mehr über fischlaich gefreut^^ *grins*

wie kann das denn sein dass das Froschlaich ist wenn ich noch nie einen Frosch in meinem Teich gesichtet habe?


----------



## Christine (20. März 2011)

*AW: Dringende Frage ----Fischlaich?????*

Das sind Grasfrösche. Die sind meistens an Land unterwegs. Und wenn die Umgebung gut bepflanzt ist, sind sie schwer zu entdecken. Du sitzt ja bei den Temperaturen sicher nicht Tag und Nacht am Teich, oder? 

PS: Deine Goldis werden, wenn es etwas wärmer ist und sie alt genug sind, bestimmt noch für Fischlaich sorgen. Das lassen sie sich selten verbieten


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (20. März 2011)

*AW: Dringende Frage ----Fischlaich?????*

Hi,

Fischlaich wirdt Du in so einer Ansammlung kaum im Teich finden. Goldfische ect. lassen sie meißt zwischen grüne Pflanzen rieseln, und da die Fischeier meißt klar und nur hirsekorngroß sind übersieht man sie im Wasser meißtens
PS: Den Goldfischen wirst Du wahrscheinlich noch die Pest an den Hals wünschen wenn die erst mal laichreif werden

MfG Frank


----------



## dtbc15 (20. März 2011)

*AW: Dringende Frage ----Fischlaich?????*

OK, vielen dank euch ihr wart mir eine grosse hilfe   

toll



BB


----------



## dtbc15 (20. März 2011)

*AW: Dringende Frage ----Fischlaich?????*

Noch ne kleine Zwischenfrage.....

Wegen starken Algenwuchs in meinem Teich nehm ich ab und zu die Algen raus...besteht dann die gefahr dass ich den Fischlaich mit entferne ..oder wo befindet sich der Fischlaich normalerweise?


----------



## dtbc15 (20. März 2011)

*AW: Dringende Frage ----Fischlaich?????*

und noch eine Frage gleich hinterher...sry wenn ich anstrengent bin^^

hab ich den recht  kleinen Teich dann im Sommer voller __ Frösche sitzen oder "wandern" die i-wann mal "weg"? und wie ich schon mal gehört habe kommen dann die Frösche die beim mir im Teich geschlüpft sind nächstes Jahr wieder????

Fragen über Fragen wegen so bischen Laich^^


----------



## dtbc15 (20. März 2011)

*AW: Dringende Frage ----Fischlaich?????*

LG  dtbc15


----------



## Moderlieschenking (20. März 2011)

*AW: Dringende Frage ----Fischlaich?????*

servus dtbc 15,(gibts auch einen Vornamen?)
keine Angst die Grasfrösche verlassen sofort den Teich sobald sie ihre Metamorphose
abgeschlossen haben. Das dauert ca. 3 Monate.
Bei mir haben gestern auch für heuer die ersten Grasfrösche abgelaicht.
Letztes Jahr waren einige Hundert junge Grasfrösche aus meinem Teich hervorgegangen.
Anbei ein Bild von den letztjährigen.
LG Markus


----------



## dtbc15 (20. März 2011)

*AW: Dringende Frage ----Fischlaich?????*

vielen Dank Markus

PS: Vorname ist  ---->Claude^^

LG


----------



## Joerg (20. März 2011)

*AW: Dringende Frage ----Fischlaich?????*

Hi Claude,
mach dir um den Froschlaich keine Gedanken.
Es gibt dafür viele natürliche Wege, damit die nicht in Massen auftreten. 

Bei den Goldfischen wirst du dir eher schon wünschen, dass es eine natürliche Geburtenkontrolle gibt. Solange es ihnen sehr gut geht, vermehren sie sich bald stärker als du es haben willst. 

Grüße
Jörg


----------



## Limnos (20. März 2011)

*AW: Dringende Frage ----Fischlaich?????*

Hi (Name?)

Wenn Du Goldfische drin hast, werden von den Kauquappen nicht viele übrigbleiben. Ein gefährliche Sache für die jungen Grasfrösche ist es, wenn der Rasen gemäht wird. Dann werden viele getötet. Je kürzer der Rasen ist, desto uninteressanter ist er für die Grasfröschchen und man sieht sie leichter.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (21. März 2011)

*AW: Dringende Frage ----Fischlaich?????*

Hi Claude,

leider kann ich Dir keine Hoffnung machen, Froschpapa zu werden - ich hatte auch für ca. 2 Tage solche schönen Leichklumpen im Teich. 

Gestern haben sich meine Goldies dann anscheinend schön den Bauch vollgehauen - alles weg. MIt dem Füttern warte ich allerdings noch etwas.

Auch eine Netzabtrennung wird dir später nix helfen.


----------



## dtbc15 (21. März 2011)

*AW: Dringende Frage ----Fischlaich?????*

Hi Ralf,

also bis heute hat der Laich noch "überlebt"^^.....fragt sich nur noch für wie lange,

ich werd euch auf dem laufendem halten.

lg claude


----------



## Bebel (23. März 2011)

*AW: Dringende Frage ----Fischlaich?????*

Hi Claude

Bei mir haben die Grasfrösche auch schon abgelaicht. Aus der Entfernung sieht man mächtig Bewegung im Teich und sobald man näher kommt sieht man die __ Frösche höchstens noch in die Tiefe abtauchen.

Die Fische werden kaum Frösche übrig lassen, spätestens als Quappen werden sie gefressen (denke jedoch meine Orfen sind die Hauptschuldigen). Deshalb setze ich immer ein paar Quappen (z.B. die im Filter gelandet sind) in meine Miniteiche, dort entwickeln sie sich gut und bekommen wenigstens eine kleine Überlebenschance (Wenn der Rasenmäher oder einer ihrer vielen Fressfeinde sie nicht erwischt ).

LG
Bebel


----------



## dtbc15 (23. März 2011)

*AW: Dringende Frage ----Fischlaich?????*

Hi Bebel

denkste meine 5 Goldfische würden wirklich all die Quappen da fressen können....das ist doch schon ein mächtiger Haufen Laich für die kleinen Fischis?^^


lg Claude


----------

